# My new guy!



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

FINALLLLLLYYYY getting pictures up of my new horse Playboy!

El Fires Ablazin
El Fires Ablazin Quarter Horse

He is settled in quite nicely and I am loving him so much! I've been working on correcting his funky bottle spin, he tries very hard, will test you at times but we are learning each others buttons!!

Without further a due, I present to you the stud muffin Playboy


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

More peeectures


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh wow wee! he is a total hunk! Congrats on your new addition


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Horrible, ship him over to me so no one will see this monster!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Love him!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

He is precious! Such a pretty boy, and I am a fan of his name :lol:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks guys! He is a little bit on the pudgy side right now, so now that I have him switched over to a different feed, we will be reducing how much he gets and getting his butt back in shape!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

He's very handsome. I love his markings. Makes him look like a gamer to me. Looks like he's fast and smart! Congrats!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

So when shall I expect this beast? Kidding aside, I LOVE HIM!!!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah, seems to be a new "fad" around here with barrel horses being sorrel with lots of chrome! He might have speed, but he sure doesn't like to show it. He prefers to go nice and easy


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lol wares, wanna pick up his payments for me?! We can have joint custody! And thanks!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ooohhhhh i LOVE him, hes beautiful! Love me a good QH :wink: Playboy the Studmuffin, eh? :clap:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

He is quite the ladies man I'd really like to see when it was that he got gelded....he looks too much like a stud too me.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I looooove him!!! I would yell at you for not posting pictures sooner but he is just too darn cute for me to yell at you! Look at that a**.. Very nice looking boy. I'm excited to watch you two together!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks!! He's such a goober, he grabbed the running hose off the ground this morning and sprayed me with it -.-

Definitely need to get a video up!! I rode this morning, but he bruised his hoof so he is really sore Need to get some shoes on him!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's handsome, Congrats!!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Very handsome horse & sounds like he has a sense of humor, to boot! Good luck w/him.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks!! I'm enjoying every moment with him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

*Wipes drool off keyboard* He is a hunk!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats!!! Loveeee him!!!


----------



## katec1991 (Jun 25, 2012)

So handsome!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Me and Playboy's first show is next weekend. AHHH!!!! It's just the county fair, but STILL. I'm freaking stoked..

What should I wear?! I was thinking white shirt to go with his chrome, and a turquoise neck scarf thingy, a turquoise pad for him with my brown hat. Yes? No? I don't want to go over the top, but I definitely want to look professional and "classy".

I'm pretty sure he has gained more weight since he has been here. UGH. Lol. Here come some new pics, please critique his confo! He is now down to about a quarter scoop of feed haha


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

I love his build! Thick and nicely put together, he is a beautiful horse. Looks like he has some rear engine power and I bet he can giver lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Plus one of me and him because I like it

not sure why this got split but whatevs.


----------



## fkcb1988 (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice looking horse! Love his butt 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

And, he did AMAZING at the show!!


----------

